Ask HN: Have you adopted standardjs? - gtirloni
======
here-for-karma
Yep. We didn't have a style standard and all had different opinions. One day
we just stopped splitting hairs and went with StandardJS.

Over a year later and haven't looked back. Codebase consistency is far more
important than whatever particular style you use

------
iends
No. We use semi standard. But I’ve always found it awfully presumptuous to
codify somebody’s style opinions as standard.

------
Siilwyn
No, Prettier offers a better approach for standard rules. Otherwise I use
ESLint.

------
feross
Yep ;)

